
Ask HN: Why are comments disabled for YC job posts? - shostack
Not judging--just genuinely curious.  YC has a lot of interesting companies and those posts seem like a great opportunity for potentially interested folks to ask questions directly to the founders before deciding whether they want to move forward with the whole resume dog and pony show.<p>Is it because they can devolve with a ton of negative responses?
======
minimaxir
Correct.

